# What are you driving?



## JAG (May 4, 2017)

Mr BMJ  Demon thread has be curious, how many "gear heads" on the board. My toy attachedd


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2017)

Had so many over the years favorites were 68 RS/SS Cameron 396 Muncy 4 speed, 2008 Corvette, 2010 Dodge Viper, 2008 H2 murdered out with a 8" lift and 35s. Right now just driving a bone stock LTZ Silverado thinking about 7" lift with some 35s.


----------



## formula1069 (May 4, 2017)

I drive a 2007 Chrysler Mini Van, to haul my dogs around back and forth from work :headbang:


----------



## K1 (May 5, 2017)

Been driving Jeep Grand Cherokees since 03...Comfortable and can drive through pretty much everything!


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 5, 2017)

2010 Dodge charger SRT8.


----------



## Southernjuice (May 6, 2017)

First time trying to post a pic so hope it worked. Currently I'm driving a JACKED Dodge Crew and have the 2SS Camaro to play with when I find time.


----------



## aon1 (May 6, 2017)

Southernjuice said:


> First time trying to post a pic so hope it worked. Currently I'm driving a JACKED Dodge Crew and have the 2SS Camaro to play with when I find time.



How well do you like the 2ss Camaro? My wife is wanting one but we really just don't know if we'd like it well enough over time to  by one .


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 7, 2017)

I drive whatever milf on the block is available.


----------



## ASHOP (May 7, 2017)

MR. BMJ said:


> 2010 Dodge charger SRT8.



I really like those. About 425-475 HP stock correct?


----------



## graceinc (May 8, 2017)

Beauty it is.


----------



## formula1069 (May 8, 2017)

During the summer this is my weekend ride


----------



## rippedfreak123 (May 8, 2017)

Infiniti Q50 type S Hybrid AWD with the sport package and lip. Love it


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 8, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> I really like those. About 425-475 HP stock correct?



Yea, it's a heavy car though

I have to have a 4-door and back seats for my kids though


----------



## zacharykane (May 10, 2017)

2016 Jeep Cherokee Trailhawk. I travel a lot for work managing construction sites, so it's a good cross section between a functional work vehicle and something nice to take the family around in on the weekends.


----------



## Southernjuice (May 12, 2017)

aon1 said:


> How well do you like the 2ss Camaro? My wife is wanting one but we really just don't know if we'd like it well enough over time to  by one .



Love it! I have it superchipped with K&N filter system, headers and just put a custom exhaust on it. The factory exhaust was terrible. Sounds like a beast and will flat out haul ass with that 6.2 in it.


----------



## ASHOP (May 12, 2017)

MR. BMJ said:


> Yea, it's a heavy car though
> 
> I have to have a 4-door and back seats for my kids though



They are heavy. I have been looking at the Challenger SRT8 and most are at the 4000 lb mark.


----------



## squatster (May 13, 2017)

I drive my 99 ford E350
Has lots of cancer and 346,000 miles on it but its mine and no payments


----------



## Southernjuice (May 14, 2017)

You are the winner with no payments!!!!!


----------



## graceinc (May 17, 2017)

Since people are asking their rides, can anyone suggest how good is the latest BMW X1


----------



## 360 (May 23, 2017)

2016 Nissan Altima. It's pimped out.


----------



## thehealthking (Jun 17, 2017)

Hyunda YBR


----------



## Jeffg (Jun 17, 2017)

Now that the weather is warm this has been more of a rainy day backup.  Live really close to work so have been using my bicycle.  Gets my cardio in, saves gas, and actually get to work faster than driving.


----------



## kelvinwo (Mar 22, 2018)

People are talking about What are you driving but I have different question Are you willing to talk while you’re driving?


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 23, 2018)

formula1069 said:


> During the summer this is my weekend ride
> View attachment 22347



Nice forumula!
I live down by the water and have thought a few times about getting one!


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 24, 2018)

kelvinwo said:


> People are talking about What are you driving but I have different question Are you willing to talk while you’re driving?



This guy deserved being banned for this joke


----------



## rmtt (Mar 28, 2018)

C6 Z06. I have had Corvettes all my life. This one I like enough to hold onto for awhile.

Mods are LG Pros longtubes, ported Fast 102 Intake, Haltech Stinger CAI.

Custom conservative dyno tune putting down slightly more than 500 HP to the rear wheels. Haven't had it to the track yet.

Last corvette was a C5 Z06 that I completely went through from front to back.....even "flycut" the pistons myself after the heads were milled to a 58cc chamber to boost compression. Had some clearance issues with my cam.

We only have 1/8 mile tracks here....but on ET Streets I still ran in the 6:80's with a crappy 60ft and spinning through 1st and 2nd. With my trap speed....a set of slicks would have me in the 6:50' I bet.

Before that, I was one of the first guys in my area to have a Terminator. 2003 supercharged from the factory. Within a month I had done a pulley swap, tune, and then ported the stock Eaton. That one put down a little over 500 as well.....but was a TQ monster with that "roots" blower.

I'm an old gearhead through and through!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## pucetr (Mar 28, 2018)

When there is snow 2010 Ford Edge
When its nice 2002 GSXR 1000


----------



## johnsnowyo (Mar 28, 2018)

Snow Ram nice Fury


----------



## Chooch (Apr 8, 2018)

*cla250*

2014 cla250


----------



## Chooch (Apr 8, 2018)

*C300*

C300


----------



## Chooch (Apr 8, 2018)

*NX200t Sport*

2017 Lexus


----------



## robertson (May 12, 2018)

Noah for about 2 years.


----------



## ketsugo (May 12, 2018)

Unfortunately a Hyundai lol used to drive Durango 4wd up here in snow land but spent 20$ day on gas now spend 20$ week. Ugh no wife no house no car but I look good and trained to kill sucks lol


----------

